# I have shellac question



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to make my own shellac and I understand the cutting part but I'm not sure on what pound cut to finish wood with. 

Is the cut a personal preference with finishing, or should I start with a 1 lb. cut and finish with 3 lb. cut?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I took a finishing class where they talked a lot about shellac. It seems that 2 lb is typical but my instructor preferred 1 lb and put more layers on.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> I took a finishing class where they talked a lot about shellac. It seems that 2 lb is typical but my instructor preferred 1 lb and put more layers on.


Thanks for chiming in with the info! It's more of a preference then.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, I think so. The instruct said she liked more of the thinner layers as it leveled better (her words). She also said to sand very lightly because even 2 lb cut makes for pretty thin layers.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I use the sanding sealer a lot. It is really thin and I put on a lot of coats and it gives a very nice finish. It is just thin dewaxed shellac. I use a very fine wide artist brush and it leaves no brush marks. Also drys extremely fast and I can easily apply 4 coats /day. Also sand between coats with 400 gt.

Herb


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I made a 30 lb cut today with orange flakes, can't wait to see how it will look on the cherry for the project I'm working on.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

TrevortdogR said:


> I made a 30 lb cut today with orange flakes, can't wait to see how it will look on the cherry for the project I'm working on.


30 Lb cut, wow. was that about 1/2" thick? :laugh2:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> 30 Lb cut, wow. was that about 1/2" thick? :laugh2:


:laugh2:I hope he meant 3# cut a 30# cut would be like molasses on a cold day.:laugh2::laugh2:

Herb


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> 30 Lb cut, wow. was that about 1/2" thick? :laugh2:





Herb Stoops said:


> :laugh2:I hope he meant 3# cut a 30# cut would be like molasses on a cold day.:laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> Herb


Ya, it was a mistake. I made a 3lb cut.


----------

